# Clamping 595 on workstand



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

I was wondering how others were clamping a 595 on a workstand. I know that there are pro stands out there, but I was wondering if there was a way that I could still use my old Park standard clamping workstand.

I was at my LBS yesterday and I noticed that they had a plastic adapter that wrapped around the isp and then the workstand clamp went on the plastic adapter. The LBS said that Trek supplied them with the adapter for their isp Trek Madones. 

Does Look make something?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

jefflimpt said:


> I was wondering how others were clamping a 595 on a workstand. I know that there are pro stands out there, but I was wondering if there was a way that I could still use my old Park standard clamping workstand.
> 
> I was at my LBS yesterday and I noticed that they had a plastic adapter that wrapped around the isp and then the workstand clamp went on the plastic adapter. The LBS said that Trek supplied them with the adapter for their isp Trek Madones.
> 
> Does Look make something?


Excellent question, especially as I don't like the stands that support the bike at the BB.

Chas?

FWIW, I would think that it would be semi-okay to clamp on the ISP where the ISP overlaps the E-post. Still, the best option would be an adapter.


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

*Park ISC-4 Internal Seat Tube Clamp - anybody try?*

Has anybody tried using this Park adapter on their Look 595? This looks like it might work, but not sure. Thanks.

http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=0&item=ISC-4


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

We use a couple different Ultimate stands to work on the 595's. 

This one for taking to events: Pro Ultralight

And this one mounted to a Park stand in the shop: Pro-Elite Commercial Clamp

The Ultimate stands use a vise-like clamp that can accommodate non-round tubes and applies even pressure to the seat tube. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

*Some bikes get all the love*

Pro set-up
http://www.pbase.com/gunterphotograph


----------

